# 40°C Wassertemperatur normal?



## derstef (25. Juli 2010)

*40°C Wassertemperatur normal?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Gigabyte EP45 UD3P mit dem MIPS Wakü-Set (NB, SB, SpaWa).
Darauf einen Q9650 @ 3,7 Ghz mit Thermaltake Kühler (war beim Armor LCS Gehäuse dabei). 
Die Grafikkarte ist eine GTX 470 @ 750Mhz mit Aquagrafx Kühler. 
Die Pumpe ist eine Aquastream XT Ultra @ 65 Hz. 
Die Radiatoren sind ein Feser Xchanger 360 und ein MagiCool 120er (der 30er). 
Auf den Radiatoren sind jeweils Enermax Everest @ 1000 U/min. 
Beim Feser sind auch noch die Feser Shrouds zwischen Lüfter und Radiator.

Ist es normal das ich mit diesem Aufbau nach ca. 30 min Dirt 2 schon 40°C Wassertemperatur erreiche? 
Könnte es sein das die Lüfter zu wenig Gegendruck für die Radiatoren erzeugen?
Die einzige Option noch mehr Abwärme abzuführen wäre eine kleiner 80er Radiator, macht das Sinn?

Viele Grüsse,
Stefan


----------



## Scheolin (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: 40°C Wassertemperatur normal?*

denke schon 

Fermis machen ja schön viel Wärme und der Prozzi ist auch nicht gerade kalt^^


----------



## derstef (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: 40°C Wassertemperatur normal?*



Scheolin schrieb:


> Fermis machen ja schön viel Wärme und der Prozzi ist auch nicht gerade kalt^^



Sorry, aber solche Antworten sind mir dann doch etwas zu allgemein.


----------



## empty (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: 40°C Wassertemperatur normal?*

Wie warm ist es in deinem Zimmer?
Wie gross ist dT vom Idle zum Last?


----------



## derstef (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: 40°C Wassertemperatur normal?*



empty schrieb:


> Wie warm ist es in deinem Zimmer?
> Wie gross ist dT vom Idle zum Last?



Zimmertemp. aktuell 26°C.
Idle aktuell 30°C.
dT dann 10°C zu den 40°C unter Last.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: 40°C Wassertemperatur normal?*



derstef schrieb:


> Ist es normal das ich mit diesem Aufbau nach ca. 30 min Dirt 2 schon 40°C Wassertemperatur erreiche?



Klingt zugegebenermaßen nach viel. Stammt der Wert von einem unkalibrierten Aquastream-Sensor?
In dem Fall wären nochmal 2-4K abzuziehen und wir wären bei nem delta von 10K unter Last. Das sollte mit einem übertakteten GF100 möglich sein.



> Könnte es sein das die Lüfter zu wenig Gegendruck für die Radiatoren erzeugen?



Bei 1000rpm eigentlich nicht.
Wie sieht dein gesamtes Lüftungskonzept aus?



> Die einzige Option noch mehr Abwärme abzuführen wäre eine kleiner 80er Radiator, macht das Sinn?



Nö. Das wäre eine Steigerung der Radiatorfläche& Leistung um maximal 10%, das nützt nichts.


----------



## derstef (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: 40°C Wassertemperatur normal?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Stammt der Wert von einem unkalibrierten Aquastream-Sensor?
> Wie sieht dein gesamtes Lüftungskonzept aus?



Ja der Wert stammt vom internen Sensor der Aquastream, eine Kalibrierung habe ich nicht vorgenommen.

Lüfter habe ich 3 vor dem in der Front montierten Feser und einen vor dem MagiCool im Heck. Dazu kommt dann nur noch der vom Netzteil.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachtrag: wie bekommt man Picasabilder hier rein?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: 40°C Wassertemperatur normal?*

Im Forum hochladen. Nach schlechten Erfahrungen mit lahmen oder ausfallenden Bilderhostern, die ganze Threads unbrauchbar machen, erlauben wir hier keine direkte Einbindung externer Quellen mehr.

Zum System:
Da der Magicool mit der vorgewärmten Luft des Fesers arbeiten muss, erscheinen das delta von 10K noch als realistisch. Ich denke mal, ohne externen Radi lässt sich da nichts verbessern.


----------



## derstef (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: 40°C Wassertemperatur normal?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Im Forum hochladen. Nach schlechten Erfahrungen mit lahmen oder ausfallenden Bilderhostern, die ganze Threads unbrauchbar machen, erlauben wir hier keine direkte Einbindung externer Quellen mehr.
> Zum System:
> Da der Magicool mit der vorgewärmten Luft des Fesers arbeiten muss, erscheinen das delta von 10K noch als realistisch. Ich denke mal, ohne externen Radi lässt sich da nichts verbessern.



Was haltet ihr vom Alphacool Cape Cora Pro 1042 Konvekt?
Einen aktiven möchte ich nicht ausserhalb des Gehäuses, bin aber unsicher ob ein passiver wirklich gut zur Verbesserung der Wassertemp beitragen kann.
Mind. 5°C sollte ein weiterer externer Radiator schon bringen - kann das ein passiver schaffen?


----------



## Schwini (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: 40°C Wassertemperatur normal?*

du hast ja geschrieben, dass du auf allen radi's Enermax Everest einsetzt. Die haben ja einen Temsensor, mit dem sie die drehzahl anpassen. Du meintest ja auch, dass die FEst auf 1000 rpm laufen. MIt was regelst du die Lüfter denn? und hast du denn auch eine modifikation am tempensor vorgenommen, dass die per Steuerung regelbar sind? 

Kann auch Quatsch sein, was ich da gerade gepostet hab, war nur so ne Idee.


----------



## derstef (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: 40°C Wassertemperatur normal?*



Schwini schrieb:


> du hast ja geschrieben, dass du auf allen radi's Enermax Everest einsetzt. Die haben ja einen Temsensor, mit dem sie die drehzahl anpassen. Du meintest ja auch, dass die FEst auf 1000 rpm laufen. MIt was regelst du die Lüfter denn? und hast du denn auch eine modifikation am tempensor vorgenommen, dass die per Steuerung regelbar sind?
> Kann auch Quatsch sein, was ich da gerade gepostet hab, war nur so ne Idee.



Ja diese Aushilfssensoren (sollte Enermax abschaffen) habe ich gekappt und die beiden Pole/Kabel miteinander verbunden. Das sorgt dafür das die volle Spannung bei den Lüftern ankommt.

Die 3 Lüfter in der Front hängen an der Aquastream - für den Test habe ich sie fest auf 1000U/min eingestellt. Normalerweise regelt die Pumpe die Lüfter in Abhängigkeit der Temperatur.


----------



## Schwini (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: 40°C Wassertemperatur normal?*

gut, dann hast ja alles richtig gemacht!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: 40°C Wassertemperatur normal?*



derstef schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr vom Alphacool Cape Cora Pro 1042 Konvekt?



Für moderne Systeme weitesgehend nutzlos und aus Alu 



> Einen aktiven möchte ich nicht ausserhalb des Gehäuses, bin aber unsicher ob ein passiver wirklich gut zur Verbesserung der Wassertemp beitragen kann.
> Mind. 5°C sollte ein weiterer externer Radiator schon bringen - kann das ein passiver schaffen?



5K Verbesserung würden eine Halbierung deiner aktuellen Temperatur bedeuten, d.h. du bräuchtest die doppelte Kühlleistung. Ein Cora kommt nicht mal annähernd an einen dicken 360er mit 1000rpm Lüftern ran. Bei einer (angestrebten) Differenztemperatur von 5K kann der froh sein, wenn er einem 120er dieser Klasse die Stirn bieten kann.


----------



## derstef (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: 40°C Wassertemperatur normal?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für moderne Systeme weitesgehend nutzlos und aus Alu
> 5K Verbesserung würden eine Halbierung deiner aktuellen Temperatur bedeuten, d.h. du bräuchtest die doppelte Kühlleistung. Ein Cora kommt nicht mal annähernd an einen dicken 360er mit 1000rpm Lüftern ran. Bei einer (angestrebten) Differenztemperatur von 5K kann der froh sein, wenn er einem 120er dieser Klasse die Stirn bieten kann.



Ok, danke ... ich glaube du hast mich damit vor einer ziemlichen Enttäuschung bewahrt.
Werde nun wohl einen Gehäusewechsel ins Auge fassen müssen.
In das Antec Twelve Hundred Gamer Case zB passen lt. Guide 2 360er und 1 240er ... das sollte mein System dann eigentlich auf Zimmertemp. bringen


----------



## Speedy100 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: 40°C Wassertemperatur normal?*



derstef schrieb:


> Ok, danke ... ich glaube du hast mich damit vor einer ziemlichen Enttäuschung bewahrt.
> Werde nun wohl einen Gehäusewechsel ins Auge fassen müssen.
> In das Antec Twelve Hundred Gamer Case zB passen lt. Guide 2 360er und 1 240er ... das sollte mein System dann eigentlich auf Zimmertemp. bringen


 
hi..

jop passt ohne probleme rein, hab das gleiche gehäuse mit nen 360 und 240er radi.

*Mfg 

Speedy*


----------



## ole88 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: 40°C Wassertemperatur normal?*

ich würd bei ner externen lösung bleiben intern is immer etwas mies find ich


----------



## hakan_2 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: 40°C Wassertemperatur normal?*

Mein i7 und die GTX470 kocht das wasser auch auf, das ist aber nicht gut. Das beschädigt die Pumpe.
Ich hab 3x 240 Radi drinne. Allerdings alles Intern im Case.

Cooler Master CM STACKER


----------



## derstef (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: 40°C Wassertemperatur normal?*



Speedy100 schrieb:


> hi..
> jop passt ohne probleme rein, hab das gleiche gehäuse mit nen 360 und 240er radi.
> *Mfg Speedy*



Nicht schlecht, musstest du dafür irgendwas umbauen? Bei meinem aktuellen Armor LCS musste ich für den Triple eigene Halterungen bauen. Und geht oben unter den 20er Lüfter wirklich noch ein Dual/Triple-Radi drunter? Wenn dann würde ich gern den Vollausbau machen  Hatte gestern leider nach 1h Dirt2 43°C Wassertemp. - das muss aufhören!



ole88 schrieb:


> ich würd bei ner externen lösung bleiben intern is immer etwas mies find ich



Ich finde so angebaute Radis nicht sonderlich schön anzuschauen und man hört die Lüfter auch mehr wenn sie ausserhalb des Gehäuses sind. Der einzige externe Radi der mir optisch gefallen hat ist der genannte Cape Cora - aber passiv ist ja anscheinend nicht sonderlich sinnvoll.


----------



## Bimek (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: 40°C Wassertemperatur normal?*

@derstef
Um mal Dein OT zu beantworten...
Mit deinen (zusammen) 480mm Radis wirst Du den Quad, die 470 und Dein MB nicht besser kühlen können. Deine Temps scheinen realistisch und werden sich auch nciht so einfach verbessern lassen.

Um die WasserTemp in Deinem System spürbar zu senken wirst Du schon nen guten 560 , besser noch einen Mo-Ra3 brauchen.

Mal als Vergleich:
ich hab nen i5 auf 4,2GHz und eine GTX470 @830/2000 im System. Radis sind ein Mora3 mit 9YL@800 und dazu noch einen Phobya420 mit 3 NB@600. Delta ist im idle 3° , unter Last 6°
Deine 14° Delta scheinen da schon realistisch...oder?


Edit.
Das senken der GTX470 Spannung mit dem MSI Afterburner bringt eine Menge...ist schon ein kleiner Ofen, das Teil


----------



## Speedy100 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: 40°C Wassertemperatur normal?*

hi..

musste nichts wichtiges ändern, passt wunderbar rein.
kleiner nachteil, ich kann den ersten pci slot nicht nützen, aber is net so wild da ich nicht vorhab auf crossfire zu fahren.

* Mfg 

Speedy*


----------



## derstef (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: 40°C Wassertemperatur normal?*



Speedy100 schrieb:


> hi..
> musste nichts wichtiges ändern, passt wunderbar rein.
> kleiner nachteil, ich kann den ersten pci slot nicht nützen, aber is net so wild da ich nicht vorhab auf crossfire zu fahren.
> *Mfg
> Speedy*



Ist "der erste PCI-Slot" bei dir der der CPU nähere? Mein zweiter "der untere" ist nämlich kein x16 Slot


----------



## hardwarekäufer (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: 40°C Wassertemperatur normal?*



> Mein i7 und die GTX470 kocht das wasser auch auf, das ist aber nicht gut. Das beschädigt die Pumpe.
> Ich hab 3x 240 Radi drinne. Allerdings alles Intern im Case.
> 
> Cooler Master CM STACKER



Sollten drei 240er allerdings auch problemlos schaffen zumindest eine Temperatur im höchst grünen Bereich zu erlangen.
Da wird wohl die Luftzufuhr das Problem sein. Wenn drei 240er aus dem Gehäuse raus blasen oder rein blasen muss die Luft irgendwo herkommen oder irgendwo hin.
Wenn die unterschiedlich rein und raus blasen, dann erwärmt der reinblasende die Luft, so dass die effektive Kühlleistung der rausblasenden sinkt.


----------



## derstef (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: 40°C Wassertemperatur normal?*



hardwarekäufer schrieb:


> .... Wenn die unterschiedlich rein und raus blasen, dann erwärmt der reinblasende die Luft, so dass die effektive Kühlleistung der rausblasenden sinkt.



Genau deswegen möchte ich lieber das Antec, denn da kann ich 2 360er und 1 240er einbauen. Zwei der 3 Radis arbeiten dann zwar auch mit der erwärmten Luft des einen in der Front, aber durch die grosse Fläche sollten sie dann immernoch recht effektiv sein.

Wie gesagt, extern ist halt keine Lösung für mich.

*@Admin: Bitte das Thema schliessen - ich sehe ein das es langsam zu sehr OT wird*


----------



## Speedy100 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: 40°C Wassertemperatur normal?*

hi..

hab nen msi 790fx-gd70 brett drine das is nen 16 fach und ich hab sie im 2 16x stecken.

siehe foto

*Mfg*

*Speedy*


----------



## hardwarekäufer (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: 40°C Wassertemperatur normal?*

Radis alle rausblasen lassen und am Gehäuse für genug Lufteinlass sorgen... thats all


----------



## derstef (7. August 2010)

*AW: 40°C Wassertemperatur normal?*

Gestern Abend habe ich mal ein Fieberthermometer in den AGB gehalten - 4°C weniger als der Sensor der Pumpe!
Habe nun in der Software mal ein Offset von 3°C eingestellt


----------



## bigghost (8. August 2010)

*AW: 40°C Wassertemperatur normal?*

gute idee jetzt wo ich den thread durch habe hätte ich genau diesen tip auch gegeben im agb mal zu messen  hatte vorher beim gamen mit nur nem 360er radi mit sys siehe sig auch beim gamen z.b. as creed 2 locker 40-42 grad.habe dann nen 240er in die front getan und da ich viel platz habe.den 360er doppelseitig mit lüftern bestückt.und nun locker 5-6 grad weniger beim gamen.wasser temp um die 36grad.
also wenn du platz haben sollte würde ich deinen radi doppelseitig mit lüftern bestücken das macht ihn effektiver.


----------



## derstef (9. August 2010)

*AW: 40°C Wassertemperatur normal?*

Ich habe mich nun dazu entschieden bei meinem Armor Gehäuse zu bleiben.
Allerdings habe ich einen Dremel bestellt 
Werde noch einen Dual Radi vorn in den Deckel bauen. Wird sicher eng.
Bilder folgen.


----------



## UnnerveD (9. August 2010)

*AW: 40°C Wassertemperatur normal?*



derstef schrieb:


> Ich habe mich nun dazu entschieden bei meinem Armor Gehäuse zu bleiben.
> Allerdings habe ich einen Dremel bestellt
> Werde noch einen Dual Radi vorn in den Deckel bauen. Wird sicher eng.
> Bilder folgen.



Das passt -> siehe TB


----------



## derstef (9. August 2010)

*AW: 40°C Wassertemperatur normal?*



UnnerveD schrieb:


> Das passt -> siehe TB



Genau dieses TB war die Inspiration, allerdings habe ich bereits einen Triple in der Front - das machts nochmal etwas kniffliger den Dual unterm Deckel unterzubringen 
Die USB und Kopfhöreranschlüsse werde ich auch versetzen und ev. müssen auch Power und Resetknöpfe ein neues Heim finden.
Ich freu mich schon drauf


----------



## derstef (16. August 2010)

*AW: 40°C Wassertemperatur normal?*

So, es geht los ...

Schritt 1: Position des Raditors festlegen + Anzeichnen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schritt 2: 5,25" Rahmen für 3,5" Laufwerk etwas kürzen damit der Radi Platz hat




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weiter gehts dann wenn ich neue Trennscheiben gekauft habe 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/15888-derstef-albums-umbau-armor-lcs-3292.html


----------



## hawk910 (17. August 2010)

*AW: 40°C Wassertemperatur normal?*

Ich hab zwar nicht jeden einzelnen EIntrag hier genau gelesen, aber ich hab ebenfalls den 360er Feser und einen 120 (ich glauch auch Magicool). System: siehe unten, alles unter Wasser (GraKa, CPU, SpaWa, SB, NB), CPU und GPU übertaktet und mit höherer Spannung versorgt. Bei BC2 komme ich auf etwa 30 Grad Wassertemp, ausgelesen über Sensor im Ausgleichsbehälter (Aquaero). Raumtemp etwa 24 Grad. Radiatoren pumpen die Luft aus dem Gehäuse.
Auch wenn die 470er mehr Wärme produziert, das müßte reichen. Da scheint der Luftfluß extrem ungünstig zu sein oder der Sensor lügt das sich die Balken biegen....


----------



## derstef (17. August 2010)

*AW: 40°C Wassertemperatur normal?*



hawk910 schrieb:


> Da scheint der Luftfluß extrem ungünstig zu sein oder der Sensor lügt das sich die Balken biegen....



Beides trifft zu.
Der 120er arbeitet mit der warmen Luft des 360ers und der Sensor war 4°C neben der Tempertur die ein Fieberthermometer, was ich in den AGB gehalten habe, angegeben hat.
Ich gehe mal davon aus das Fieberthermometer recht genau sind ... 37°C oder 41°C ist bei Menschen schon ein deutlicher Unterschied


----------



## hawk910 (17. August 2010)

*AW: 40°C Wassertemperatur normal?*

4 Grad Celsius Unterschied beim menschen? Ach, Quatsch mit Soße, das ist ausreichend Präzise


----------



## derstef (18. August 2010)

*AW: 40°C Wassertemperatur normal?*

Schritt 3: Ausschnitt sägen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmm, die Waben des alten Luftauslasses sind ganz schön hässlich bei genauerem hinsehen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. August 2010)

*AW: 40°C Wassertemperatur normal?*

Soll das jetzt ein Tagebuch werden


----------



## audiocrush (21. August 2010)

*AW: 40°C Wassertemperatur normal?*

oh damn.. ich hatte hier eig was ganz anderes geschrieben, dann aber festgestellt das da noch 3 weitere seiten sind 

sry 4 spam

achso aber vllt noch was sinniges...

wenn du eh schon am schnibbeln bist, schau mal ob du nicht noch in die gehäusewände  löcher für 200er lüfter machen kannst... ich find sowas immer recht nice wenn im gehäuse überdruck und nicht unterdruck herrscht^^ kommt mir dann am ende leiser vor


----------



## derstef (21. August 2010)

*AW: 40°C Wassertemperatur normal?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Soll das jetzt ein Tagebuch werden



Hast Recht, werde die Einträge bald mal in einen eigenen Thread hängen.

*Update:* http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...-dual-radiator-im-deckel-eines-armor-lcs.html


----------

